

This Woman's Mirror Art Makes For The Most Creative Selfies We've Ever Seen - Mz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/09/mirrorsme-selfie-artwork_n_5571315.html

======
dang
Not a good fit for Hacker News.

